# Win a BTX and help a friend!



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

You can have a 1 in 300 chance to win a rigged Beavertail BTX, or 1 of 2 other prizes, and help a friend out in the process. Check out the Beavertail site for details. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Better get to selling! 300 tickets is a lot in a little over a week, but y'all can do it!! (I'm assuming the ticket will be drawn on the 30th?)

Also looking forward to meeting Capt Jim with Beavertail.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*drawing*

The drawing for the boat is NOT this coming weekend. It will be set in June I think!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

texn8 said:


> The drawing for the boat is NOT this coming weekend. It will be set in June I think!!!!


Chris Phillips is scheduled to draw the winning ticket on June 14th, so you have time to get one.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

where can we get these tickets??


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

AlanKulcak said:


> where can we get these tickets??


I was at the benifit yesterday and from what I was hearing all the tickets have been sold! You may want to contact someone at www.chrisphillips.com

Here are a couple of pics of the boat. It was really, really nice.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

that link doesnt get you to the correct chris phillips


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bleb said:


> that link doesnt get you to the correct chris phillips


Yep sorry about that.

www.chrisphillipsfishing.com


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuart said:


> I was at the benifit yesterday and from what I was hearing all the tickets have been sold! You may want to contact someone at www.chrisphillips.com
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the boat. It was really, really nice.


Sorry I missed it. My wife had a thing in Galveston yesterday that went longer than I thout it would. I did hear from a friend who went that they have sold all the raffle tickets. He got 3 of the last six.

How is the Cockpit room on the BTx? It looks a little cramped with the side console, but it might be the angle.

Cool looking boat though.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The cockpit is definitely narrower, but I like it. Man, those rod lockers are massive and can also double as storage. The two piece construction absolutely makes for the cleanest boat I've ever seen. The entire deck, and cockpit are one piece. No seams, no looking under the gunnel and seeing the joint between the deck and hull, no sharp edges. Pretty slick.

The console you see in the pic is being revamped. The newer one will be slightly deeper and maybe a little taller. (not sure about the taller part)


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, The tix sold out by 3pm... 300 tickets total

Kaylin talked to Chris today and he said in two weeks He is going to be drawing the winner


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

so has the drawing been held? if so who won?


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

no drawing yet?


----------



## TR (Feb 25, 2005)

Drawing?


----------

